# Tzeentch Daemon Prince Conversion - HELP NEEDED!



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello all, I was wondering if you had any ideas on converting a Tzeentch daemon prince? I just need a starting model to start converting, a base model, if you like.

I'm a poor fuck, and I hate metal models, would prefer a plastic base but can work with metal components after that...the challenge is set!

Help greatly appreciated.:biggrin:


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I find Belakor to be a great basis for conversions, I used him to make a DP of tzeentch, him, some greenstuff and a spare lord of change head.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Be'lakor...expensive...AND METAL! Gagh! I'm poor and shit with metal, Be'lakor unfortunately won't do it for me...thanks anyway though.:grin:


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Are you going for a Lord of Change style daemon prince? What are your concepts thus far?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Not really the bird-type of Daemon Prince, I want him to be sort-of universal if needed (poor fuck!) Would like wings, and other than that really not much. Perhaps horned head? Not an axe preferrably, but if push comes to shove I'll do it.

Wings less bird-like again, more bat-like. Stocky, not the thin spindly kind of Lord of Change model GW currently does, but not fat!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Lotr Balrog? Plastic. I used one as is as a greater demon of khorne. Although as a basis you could use him for anything. Although his wingspan is immense.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I used a Balrog model for a DP of Tzeentch. Did some green stuff on the face making it have a beak and put some flames all over the place. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=41746&highlight=Balrog+Daemon+Prince+Tzeentch only one problem though it is a really big f-ing model when it comes to LOS. I hope this helps.


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

I know it's basically not what you said you didn't want, this is what I did:








Unfortunately it's obviously just Tzeentch, has feathery wings and Lord of Change head. But...it works for that sort of Daemon Prince.


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

http://jubjubjedi.deviantart.com/art/Chaos-Champion-of-Tzeentch-63523785

Not mine... but isint it awsome.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=56562&highlight=tzeentch+daemon+prince


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I have done a balrog conversion, and put the high elf dragon head on it, but the problem is the kind of armour. I have some plasticard, and also the flame-sword is very small...

Tattoed Green Man I like the look of yours, but I'm awful with green stuff. How did you do it like that? Does it take practice? What did you use to sculpt the green stuff (eg: hobby knife?)

Again, I have some plasticard. The dragon head makes room around the neck scarce, but I need some sort of shoulder armour, but would prefer the look Tattoed Green Man has created. (It looks awesome:grin

Help appreciated, and thanks to everyone who has helped so far.:grin:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I have done a balrog conversion, and put the high elf dragon head on it, but the problem is the kind of armour. I have some plasticard, and also the flame-sword is very small...
> 
> Tattoed Green Man I like the look of yours, but I'm awful with green stuff. How did you do it like that? Does it take practice? What did you use to sculpt the green stuff (eg: hobby knife?)
> 
> ...


It did take some practice and I use wax sculpting tools. The most fun was sculpting the flames. Found a tutorial on how sculpt torches and went from there. He is almost completely painted up and I am very pleased with the outcome. Again I haven't used him since I used him the first time and found out he can be a bitch when it comes to LOS.:victory:


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey.. I made thise Tzeentch Daemon prince.. if your going for a Egyptian theme this fits in nicely.. i added some wings using the possessed chaos marine pack
here is the link to my Tzeentch army (there are some more conversions and such)
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=519427#post519427

Hope you like :good:


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

I have to agree about the Balrg in at least the wing area, as they are super freaking cheap.


----------

